
Economic History of Argentina - sebastianconcpt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economic_history_of_Argentina
======
sebastianconcpt
_The unique condition of Argentina, as a country which had achieved advanced
development in the early 20th century but experienced a reversal, has inspired
a wealth of literature and analyses on the causes of this progressive
decline.[1] The Nobel prize-winning economist Simon Kuznets is said to have
remarked that there were four types of countries: the developed, the
underdeveloped, Japan and Argentina._

...

 _The ultimate cause of Argentina 's historical backwardness appears to be its
institutional framework.[182] In macroeconomic terms, Argentina was one of the
most stable and conservative countries until the Great Depression, after which
it turned into one of the most unstable._

